# Seeking Wolf/Malamute or Wolf/Husky puppies



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

My husband is looking for a decently priced Wolf/Malamute or Wolf/Husky mix puppy (more wolf the better), he hasn't decided between a male or female, but if you have any to look at with shots/decent pricing ($200 and under please) he's been after one for so long and his birthday is coming up in November. He's really after one with two different colored eyes, or golden eyes, and a good temperment we live in Howell county, so as long as you're within 50-100 miles we can travel, let me know if you have any or know of anyone who has pups for sale or will soon.

PS. Please be in Missouri

[email protected] put the heading "RE: Wolf pups" so I don't junk it please :cute:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

$200 bucks!?!?!?!? Good luck with that!


----------



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

:ashamed: Well, that's what one breeder quoted us, actually $250, and we're looking to buy, not to sell, just in case that was misunderstood.

I paid $200 for my Dashund, so $200 is not such a bad price range.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

You really don't want one.
really truly.
They are not dogs. At best they are spooky and in wolf fashion they may try and take over the pack. They are not trustworthy around livestock. rabies tags are considered worthless, home owner insurance will go sky high......


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

tailwagging said:


> You really don't want one.
> really truly.
> They are not dogs. At best they are spooky and in wolf fashion they may try and take over the pack. They are not trustworthy around livestock. rabies tags are considered worthless, home owner insurance will go sky high......


I was going to say the same thing. But, I think this poster may have had one before????

They are a special breed of dog/wolf. You will never get the wolf out of the dog. 

Your furniture will be eaten along with the cat or small critters. Watch your children especially small ones around them. And always socialize them because the neighbor mowing the lawn or walking the dog may just get a very big surprise if you don't.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

yes.
never again.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

tailwagging said:


> You really don't want one.
> really truly.
> They are not dogs. At best they are spooky and in wolf fashion they may try and take over the pack. They are not trustworthy around livestock. rabies tags are considered worthless, home owner insurance will go sky high......


Agreed. It may seem like a neat idea, but in reality, owning one of these creatures can be a nightmare.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

After speaking to the local former AC officer where we lived in NM (we shared an office, so I know him to be truthful)... i'd NEVER own a wolf hybrid. They're NOT a dog. Period. Some of his experiences on various breeders/owners properties.....spinechilling.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree with prior posters, I have heard too many horror stories about this type of "dog". I surely wouldn't let a dog like that in my home... and I've been living with dogs for 39 years (all sorts of breeds).

I was a bit shocked to even read a post like this on these boards, to be honest.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm sure you can find a wolf dog, even 90% wolf. Though, most probably what you will end up with is a poorly bred malamute or mix. There are unscrupulous people who will sell you such a creature. If this is what you end up with


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Interesting that the first three of a total of five posts on this site by the OP are in reference to properties she is selling. 

And from what I just googled, a special permit is required for owning a wolf hybrid in Missouri. Additionally, anyone who would sell a wolf hybrid must have a special wildlife breeders permit. 


http://www.wolfdogalliance.org/legislation/statelaws.html

Snip: 

"Any person holding wildlife in captivity in any manner shall have in his/her possession the prescribed permit or evidence of exemption." Wolves and Wolf Hybrids are considered Class II wildlife and there are minimum containment specifications and recordkeeping requirements." A breeder must obtain a wildlife breeders permit.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Betty Jean said:


> Interesting that the first three of a total of five posts on this site by the OP are in reference to properties she is selling.


Yeah, I thought her post seemed a little on the trollish side.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

having had an AKC Alaskan Malamute male that behaved more wolfy then my 3/4 Alaskan wolf 1/4 AM hybrid female...I ended up removing the AM male for taking my 18 month old son(at the time) down and biting him. Don't remember how I did it but I picked that 130# AM up and threw him across my kitchen to get him off my baby. The hybrid was very doggish but you could NOT keep her contained, she would climb 6 FT fences, she broke every chain we had. I didnt feel it was right to keep her on a chain so I placed her with a fella way out in the boonies. 
They are beautiful and I know from experience its neet to have something wild, but I would never get another one... or any other husky breed if I had small children or animals around. 
But to answer the question you had...check KC craigslist someone had some hybrid pup listed...course they may have been flagged already


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I lived next door to one for some time. 

Beautiful thing. Lovely, well cared for. When he started scaling the six foot fencing (not cool to step out your front door to a wolf on your porch!), they built a taller pen within the yard for him. He played well with their dogs, liked to sing at night. Couldn't be in the house because he ate everything from furniture to drywall, and housebreaking never happened.

He slipped out of his pen one day, killed two of their dogs he'd been friends with since puppyhood, and went for his owner. Um. Not. A. Pet.

Seriously, a husky is too much dog for most folks. A wolf hybrid is... gah.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

jen74145 said:


> I lived next door to one for some time.
> 
> Beautiful thing. Lovely, well cared for. When he started scaling the six foot fencing (not cool to step out your front door to a wolf on your porch!), they built a taller pen within the yard for him. He played well with their dogs, liked to sing at night. Couldn't be in the house because he ate everything from furniture to drywall, and housebreaking never happened.
> 
> ...


I was reading your post and thinking "wow that sounds like a really cool dog and great owners" then I got to the last part of the post - sad as it was I was laughing out loud


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

people who get an animal just because it would be "cool" to have one should not be getting an animal. Wolves are NOT pets, but sadly thats what a lot of people think when they get such an animal.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

The biggest problem with wolf dogs is the breed they are crossed with. I have known some very good high content wolf dogs, they were not crossed with big northern breeds or nervous/high strung american german shepherds. Too bad thats what they use to make the biggest coolest looking dog. I wouldnt trust a pure malamute for the most part, why cross to a wolf? No one wants to use even tempered mellow breeds such as norwegian elkhounds and keeshonds because they wont be massive, but they make the nicest pups.
Yes they climb, and dig. They need tall fences with hotwire and recurve at the top. The fence needs to be buried. They arent housedogs. If you know what you are getting and know what you are doing they can be pretty good for some folks. Not for 99% 
Also Im guessiing the OP may not have done alot of research from one statement. They want a wolfdog with bicolor eyes. High contenets will not have blue eyes. Also all mid to high content wolf pups will ONLY be born in late winter. The wolf and high % wolfdogs, both male and female, are only fertile during a certain period so that the babies are hunting in the spring. If you buy a mid-high content pup born after late winter/very early spring you are getting scammed.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

absolutely illegal here in Ontario....and I wouldn't have one even if I could. I love wolves and I love dogs..... not coydogs, not wolf-hybrid dogs....


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

A large number of the wolf dogs are just dogs that some one think looks like a wolf. Many people base their opinion of wolf dogs on these pure dogs that look like a wolf. Buying a wolf dog puppy is a gamble. You don't really know if it is even part wolf or what percentage it might be. 
Hopefully most of those who want a wolf dog will get scammed and be sold a dog that just looks like a dog. Everyone benefits from that. The person selling the dog, the person buying the dog, and everyone who might come into contact with the dog.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Betty Jean said:


> Interesting that the first three of a total of five posts on this site by the OP are in reference to properties she is selling.
> 
> And from what I just googled, a special permit is required for owning a wolf hybrid in Missouri. Additionally, anyone who would sell a wolf hybrid must have a special wildlife breeders permit.
> 
> ...


The law is what came to my mind. Heck some 'dog' breeds are getting banned and what not. I dont see to many locals allowing wolf mixes without at least some paper work to make it legal.

Also for 200 all you will find is a mutt that has zero wolf. 

So if your serious go get your legal work applied for and plan to pay through the snout for a true wolf hybrid.


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

I kept a wolf for several years. pure mackenzie valley wolf, not hybrid. He was in an 8x8x20 pen his whole life. His teeth were so sharp he could slice through a nylon horse halter in a single bite without even narrowing his eyes. He could crush bones, had claws that were big and sharp. He was well trained and had done some movie work, but I never trusted him. He never was allowed out to run, howled incessantly when dogs nearby were in season. He could jump a six foot fence without hardly touching it when he was younger. He was very expensive to feed. He served no purpose and led a sad, confined life for no reason. He was beautiful and never hurt anyone, but he never had a chance to either. His pen was a chain link prison and stank like ----. When he got on in years I put him down myself, with Ace Promazine.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Aw, Spot- I hate that both y'all had to go through that 

Rune- can you believe that when researching coy-dogs recently (had a group of SEVEN matching black brindle ones in the pasture at the ex-house) I found some folks who actually BREED them?


----------



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

Betty Jean said:


> Interesting that the first three of a total of five posts on this site by the OP are in reference to properties she is selling.
> 
> And from what I just googled, a special permit is required for owning a wolf hybrid in Missouri. Additionally, anyone who would sell a wolf hybrid must have a special wildlife breeders permit.
> 
> ...


I didn't think that you had to have a permit, my husband knows more about wolves than I do, he's a wolf fanatic. Though the permit is if the wolf is purely 100%, as I understand it. He's had some friends whose had these hybrids and they're not that bad, but very well trained. Thanks for the info tho!


----------



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

lasergrl said:


> The biggest problem with wolf dogs is the breed they are crossed with. I have known some very good high content wolf dogs, they were not crossed with big northern breeds or nervous/high strung american german shepherds. Too bad thats what they use to make the biggest coolest looking dog. I wouldnt trust a pure malamute for the most part, why cross to a wolf? No one wants to use even tempered mellow breeds such as norwegian elkhounds and keeshonds because they wont be massive, but they make the nicest pups.
> Yes they climb, and dig. They need tall fences with hotwire and recurve at the top. The fence needs to be buried. They arent housedogs. If you know what you are getting and know what you are doing they can be pretty good for some folks. Not for 99%
> Also Im guessiing the OP may not have done alot of research from one statement. They want a wolfdog with bicolor eyes. High contenets will not have blue eyes. Also all mid to high content wolf pups will ONLY be born in late winter. The wolf and high % wolfdogs, both male and female, are only fertile during a certain period so that the babies are hunting in the spring. If you buy a mid-high content pup born after late winter/very early spring you are getting scammed.


Well, like I said, I don't know about it, I was just posting this because my husband wants one, he knows more than I do. But I will do more research on this first, because we're having our first baby in December... Also, it's interesting how long ago people lived fine with wolf pups, but again, it's a conception.


----------



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

NickieL said:


> people who get an animal just because it would be "cool" to have one should not be getting an animal. Wolves are NOT pets, but sadly thats what a lot of people think when they get such an animal.


My husband doesn't think it's "cool" to own a wolf pup or hybrid, he loves them and dogs period, he's not after a "massive" dog nor one that would just be mean, and he doesn't want a high-strung one either.


----------



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

jen74145 said:


> I lived next door to one for some time.
> 
> Beautiful thing. Lovely, well cared for. When he started scaling the six foot fencing (not cool to step out your front door to a wolf on your porch!), they built a taller pen within the yard for him. He played well with their dogs, liked to sing at night. Couldn't be in the house because he ate everything from furniture to drywall, and housebreaking never happened.
> 
> ...



Would it be better to try to talk my husband into getting a husky instead?


----------



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> I was going to say the same thing. But, I think this poster may have had one before????
> 
> They are a special breed of dog/wolf. You will never get the wolf out of the dog.
> 
> Your furniture will be eaten along with the cat or small critters. Watch your children especially small ones around them. And always socialize them because the neighbor mowing the lawn or walking the dog may just get a very big surprise if you don't.


No we've never actually owned one....


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I think you should definitely talk him into getting a dog that LOOKS like a wolf. A husky or malamute would be a much better choice than a wolf-hybrid. 

I love wolves too, and when I was 19 years old I thought owning one would be the best thing ever. As it turned out, it was one of the worst mistakes I ever made. Brier was friendly animal but was totally out of control. He ate everything; walls, insulation, screen doors, etc. Keeping him contained was impossible. If left alone, he would scream and howl like he was being skinned alive and animal control was called several times.

I tried to train him, and it sort of worked, as long as I had food and there was nothing else going on. I got kicked out of my rental because he destroyed the hosue, and ended up homeless for a while because I couldn't find a rental where I could have him. 

He stayed at a friend's house for a while, but started harassing their neighbor's sheep, so they couldn't keep him. I found what I thought was a good home for him, up in the mountains with some acreage. The next thing I knew, I got a call from someone who had found him--about 25 miles away over the next ridge. These people also had acreage and a female wolf-hybrid, so they took him in.

The next thing I knew, he was at the pound. Apparently, he and the female had gotten into the neighbor's chicken coop. The female was shot and killed. The family took Brier to the pound for his own safety, because they couldn't contain him. He was adopted by a family who moved out of state, and I never knew what became of him after that. I can only fantasize that he was okay.

People tried to warn me and talk me out of getting a hybrid, but of course being 19 and stupid as hell, I thought it would be different for me. I hope others can learn from my mistake.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Just wanted to add one more thing. When getting a husky mix or a Mally mix watch it for a few days maybe months. In our area some years ago Wolf mix dogs were a big thing. So, some of the throws from these dogs are still in the mix dogs. 

We had a dog show up here at our home. Sweet husky/mally whatever mix. Not very big. But, I wondered about her. She had all of the body features of a wolf hy mix. And, she had that mouthy trait. She also loved to teeth mark everything. Loved to body rub, and lean. Ate all the mice, voles, dug a wonderfull waller for herself in my flower beds.

Kept her away from all of the young kids when they visited. She never showed any sign of agression. But, it was always at the back of my mind. 

So, what I'm suggesting is to watch an adopted dog for a while for wolf traits if you think their might be wolf in them and then behave accordingly. 
Pen
Watch children, pets, small farm animals around them.
Any sign of agression - put them down or take them to animal control.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

he wants a dog/wold that is NOT highstrung????

You re looking at the wrong kind dogs. Huskies etc tend to be very active and need a strong leader.


----------



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

NickieL said:


> he wants a dog/wold that is NOT highstrung????
> 
> You re looking at the wrong kind dogs. Huskies etc tend to be very active and need a strong leader.


Well by "highstrung" I think he's leaning more towards "not snappy and irritable and to jump at any sudden sound" type of highstrung. But yea, I'm thinking now that after all these comments that maybe he should look more towards a Husky or even a part Husky! :bash: I mean, we'll have a newborn in December and it's our first, so I really don't want something going after him in his bassinet.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

HomesteadXing said:


> My husband doesn't think it's "cool" to own a wolf pup or hybrid, he loves them and dogs period, he's not after a "massive" dog nor one that would just be mean, and he doesn't want a high-strung one either.


Not high strung... oh no, that rules out the arctic-type breeds then.  Add in a baby in five months.... Hmm.

Personally, I would wait. A puppy and a baby is just crazy making. And kind of a bad diea, as pup's training can so easily fall behind and then you have a half trained (or untrained) dog with a toddler. Um, not good, lol.

I feel for you, my DH wants a German Shepherd. We have a toddler. I'm thinking he needs to wait until our youngest child is like fifteen or so. That's alot of dog, have to make sure it's trained impeccably.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

There are many different type of "huskies" you could check out. Your being very smart about planning ahead with a baby coming. My experience with Siberians and Malamuts though is they are runners, and they can leap small building in a single bound. So double check the lifestyle you all have, figure its gonna change once the baby comes and choose the breed to fit that...too many dogs and puppies get dumped once the baby arrives because mom and dad dont have time for them anymore. My suggestion is to get a low key, low maintenance(hair) couch potato, doggy that looks like a wolf


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

HomesteadXing said:


> Well by "highstrung" I think he's leaning more towards "not snappy and irritable and to jump at any sudden sound" type of highstrung. But yea, I'm thinking now that after all these comments that maybe he should look more towards a Husky or even a part Husky! :bash: I mean, we'll have a newborn in December and it's our first, so I really don't want something going after him in his bassinet.


Can I say something, one mama to another?

You can say no. Sometimes people get stars in their eyes and need to be talked down from a really bad idea. Ack, honey, no you cannot bring home a pittbull puppy, I am due next month! Kinda thing.


Honestly, once your babe is born, neither of you are going to want to do anything but stare at/hold/marvel over tiny toes. You won't enjoy the puppy narly as much. 
A few months later, you'll want to lie him on the floor so he can play a bit. You have to be so watchful of babies around dogs, you'll either banish the dog to the backyard or be a nervous wreck. Baby will learn to crawl, and therefore, be mobile, and will yank the dog's fur/ears. It just happens. A young dog is not going to handle that well.

Just wait a couple years. You'll all enjoy the dog more, and be in a better place to choose wisely and train well.

I'm all for making a new mama's life as simple as possible. Adding in something that has to be housetrained/taught basic manners/supvised around your baby? Not exactly lightening your load.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

jen74145 said:


> Can I say something, one mama to another?
> 
> You can say no. Sometimes people get stars in their eyes and need to be talked down from a really bad idea. Ack, honey, no you cannot bring home a pittbull puppy, I am due next month! Kinda thing.
> 
> ...


I so agree with this!! get ole pops to wait a bit


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

Maybe a klee kai

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...tle&resnum=1&ved=0CCQQsAQwAA&biw=1021&bih=584


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I second the klee kai. They have looks without the temperment of the big guys.

I personally wouldnt bring a husky or a mal into a house with a baby. the prey drive is insane. The are known kitten/cat killers. A baby, well. Too risky for me. I just had to put down a mutt that had weird biting tendancies. Two trainers said too unpredictable with a baby. He ripped the bottom lip off a goat that he always got along with. Scarred the faces of the other dogs, as well as bit us at random times (like walking by him). I just couldnt imagine buying a breed with a high prey drive again.

I am saddened by the 8 X 8 X 20 kennel for an animals entire life. If you cant afford to build a bigger enclosure maybe finding it another home would have been a better option. I know people with much more "dangerous" animals then a wolf and they are very happy and live enriched lives through a proper enclosure and environment. If for some strange reason rehoming wasnt possible euthenasia in the beggining would have been kind.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

*Oh Poo!*

Yup, I have a wolf-dog. 

First, the name is wolf-dog - no longer wolf hybrid - just an FYI.

Second, yes they are quirky. If you train them correctly from the day they arrive in your home they can turn out to be great animals. 

They are not dogs and do not have all the characterisitcs of "pet dogs". Once you understand that and their nature, working with them is easy. It's not in their nature to be confined, so teach them where they can/cannot go. 

They do need to be socialized - we sat in front of stores, went to dog parks, did much more than I would do with a dog. I used to be a 4-H leader of a dog project so know a little about training. They are more willful & independent. Work with that instead of against it & you'll go a long way. 

They, at least this one, is very intelligent. Quick to learn. Very observant of his environment...Very loyal and protective of any strange dog around me. Actually he's turned into a velcro dog. Never far from my side. 

Yup - ate half my kitchen as a pup. I'd buy thrift store stuffed animals, steralize them. He'd tear them up, pull out the stuffing & go on to the next. He still opens cabinet drawers and doors - they're all bungie corded up. He's sneaky - knows what I don't want him to do so does it when I'm not home. 

I could go on & on. The upshot is that I'm so glad to be blessed with this animal and the joy he's brought into my life.

BTW: Lots of back yard breeders here abouts. Mine cost $100.00. Knew the owner & the parents. 
You want an Alaskan Malamute not a Husky. And yup - wouldn't trust one around babies or really little children.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Seppala huskies are what you would be interested in. However, you'll have an incredibly hard time finding a breeder that will let you have one for a pet. They're strictly working dogs who show different breed tendencies apart from the siberians in the fact that they're more of a one person dogs than the general siberian husky. Seppalas are what siberian huskies were bred from a long time ago but the problem with it is that siberians are very far removed from their original roots that breeders do not cull the problem ones. Seppalas do look different color wise from the sibes. They do wander same as the siberians but have been told they make excellent quiet indoor dogs that housebreak easily.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

From what I understand, the biggest problem with the wolf-hybrids is that, often, the wolf part dictates the prey instinct and the dog influence removes the natural fear of man that a wolf has. You end up with an animal that is not afraid to kill a child or small adult.

Why would anyone want to risk that?

I also agree that the Mals and Huskies (while cool dogs) are not often a great match for a family. I would have hubby do some research (definitely wait until AFTER baby is born). He should start by writing down what it is that he wants in a dog. Looks should really be low on the priority list.

If he insists on a wolfy-looking dog, there are some nice Norwegian Elkhounds, Keeshondens and even Samoyeds that are nice dogs.


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

I have always been facinated with wolf-dogs growing up and had a neighbor who had a beautiful one. They are extremely hard to keep in the yard. They got rid of it when it was about 2 because they got sick of paying other peoples vet bills/livestock replacement fees. 

I suggest you look at breeder websites. The majority have acreage runs fenced with high fences. These are not household pets but wild pets that have to be kept confined. Maybe email a couple of them for advice. 

Just thought I would throw in my 2 cents.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Never actually handled a wold cross, but we did care for a pair of Canadian Eskimo dogs, and they gotta be as near wolf/husky as you're going ot find. Serious dogs that will do a job unfailingly. They were OK pets on their terms but I wouldn't want to own them! Now a Malamute is as near perfect a dog as you can get (assuming good breeding) Smart affectionate loyal trainable .....SANE!  No question I'd have a Malamute some day grooming and all.


----------



## Skykomish (May 28, 2008)

I read most of these, and I agree with most of ya'll.. a Wolf Hybrid or Wolfdog is a BAD BAD BAD idea especially with a new baby on the way! The only wolf hybrids that are "ok" as pets are less than 25%. I would recommend another breed that LOOKS like a wolf and isn't one, with a much more docile personality.. Chances are your husband isn't going to go for a toy dog or else a Klee Kai is great.. I would NOT recommend ANY of the working husky breeds (I have one... holy is she just as bad as the stories of the wolf dogs on here.. I have had to put her on a heavy duty chain with a bull snap to keep her confined, the only crate that works is made of solid steel, and I have yet to replace the ceiling of my truck- it was in pieces the size of quarters) 
You need a dog with the LOOK, but the docile temperament of a house dog.. any of the working breeds is going to drive you nutty especially when the baby is here. 

Perhaps.. a Keeshond? Norweigan Elkhound? Belgian or Shiloh Shepherd? Malamute? (but be careful here, there are good ones and very bad ones)

Also, I HIGHLY recommend looking into a retired show dog, they will already be trained to be fantastic house dogs, and are not likely to have the extremely high drive of a retired working dog. Just get in contact with a breeder of the breed you choose, and ask if they're looking for a retirement home for a show dog. These dogs can be as young as 2-3 years old, or as old as 10. You can get a dog that looks like a wolf, that will already be used to life as a pet (no potty training, no destroying the house) and can even find ones that are used to kids. Plus you'll be giving that dog a fantastic future, instead of contributing to breeding of more unnecessary (and end up unwanted, when the owners discover how difficult they are to take care of) mix breed (wolf) puppies.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Ross, how on earth did you get Canadian Eskimo dogs? They're hard to find and yes, I was considering getting one from Canada. Was told in the old days, the Indians would paddle up to an island and dump the dogs there for the entire summer and they had to rustle up their own food or else, perish. Also was told that you had to keep the newborn pups away from other adults or else they would consider the puppies as food and eat them...the only time to introduce them to the pack was once they were past 8 weeks and able to defend themselves somewhat. Thought that was kinda interesting.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I live near the largest Canadian Inuit dog kennel in the U.S. Some times they have retired dogs available for adoption, but very rarely pups. They use their dogs for guided sleddog trips into the Boundary Waters Canoe Area and prefer the breed because they are novice friendly.


----------



## kareninaustria (Dec 22, 2008)

Just a tiny voice from the other side of the issue:
We lived with a husky-coyote cross for 13 years. She was an incomparable animal. No, not a dog; a much more nuanced, complicated creature. Our relationship with her was deeper and richer than with the dogs we have had. She was intensely aware of the family hierarchy, but she never challenged her position. In fact, she wouldn't even "cheat"---we could put a sirloin steak on the floor and say "no, Squid, that's not yours" and leave the room---and she would starve before she would eat it. No dog I've known could have resisted that temptation. She was well-trained and obedient, able to walk off-lead on the busiest city street. She was an impeccable house dog who adapted to life in a Chicago apartment; later in the countryside of Vermont she became an incredible roamer who could escape any confinement; but she was always very discreet about her ramblings and never caused any problems (except to the local woodchuck population). We had our first son while she was with us and she was never anything but respectful of him. She made immediate decisions about people; some she loved and some she never allowed to touch her. She seemed almost supernaturally perceptive about people and situations. She was more like a spirit of nature that chose to grace us with her presence than a "pet." I have dearly loved the dogs we have had since, but there will never be another like her.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

kareninaustria, wonderful story. There are creatures we encounter in our lives that you cannot put words to. 

To others who have made mention of owning wolf-mix breeds... I also noted in those posts that these people seemed to have a significant amount of experience in training and handling dogs. That is a significant differentiator when owning a non-mainstream breed.

Just because a person is a "fanatic" about a given thing, doesn't mean its a good thing to raise/own. My sister absolutely loves wolves, too. But she got a tattoo instead... and has a dalmation for a pet.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I have groomed a few over the years, most accepted me as an Alpha from the get go. Not a breed I would be interested in owning myself. Too much work and you can never know what they might do they are not domestic they have wild instincts which make them slightly upredictable to people who do not pick up on their cues


----------



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, I talked with my husband about the issue last night with the wolf-dog thing, seeing as they're no longer considered hybrids and told him about the issues from previous owners etc. I think he's thinking on it and he's a good enough to-be-daddy to not put an animal before our own baby and Thanks for the advice for a 1st time mom, I imagine that I will have a time with learning and dealing with my own first, and it's true, I really don't want to have to train a puppy in the mean time. I work from home, and my husband is out during the day, so I would be doing the daytime training :Bawling:

I have a standard breed Dashund, she's 9yrs old- 10 in November and I will have a time with her dealing with the new baby, she's nervous around kids as it is. We live in the country, so we don't have to worry about city life, but I really think I will tell my hubby to give it a few years on this one. I was just initially wondering about the whole situation before we got into it and Thanks to everyone who has contributed, no matter what animal you have there's always a good or bad one that someone has experienced. 

This pretty well sums up that I'm telling him to wait a while lol. Thanks again all. :grin:


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

kareninaustria said:


> Just a tiny voice from the other side of the issue:
> We lived with a husky-coyote cross for 13 years. .


Coy Dogs are very different than Wolf Dogs. I have come across more than a few and have usually been able to identif them to the owners who liek the Wolf Dog owners did not want to upset the apple cart by revealing the wild cross in their dog. I'd prefer to groom a Coy Dog anyday over a WolfDog. Much more timid and sensitive than a constant challenge to be Alpha.


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

A friend had a male 7/8 wolf/german shep. hybrid. She was very careful to ensure that the wolf understood who was alpha. She fed him very well. She had a secure pen for him and kept him in the house with her, her two teenagers and a german shepard dog as much as possible. She'd walk or run the wolf as much as possible, but never let him run loose.

He was a beautiful and very fast animal. But you have to be very passionate about taking care of him and keeping him out of trouble. I had no problem with him. I walked him on a strong leash, had him run leashed next to me on a bicycle. And generally treated him like a dog inside the house. I wanted to let him run loose with me on hikes, but she wouldn't let me. He didn't tear things up when I knew him. He did like to nip at the german shepard's tail, just to drive the dog crazy. The dog would spin around to nip back and the wolf would be clear across the room watching the dog nip at empty air.

Beautiful animals, but so much unknown potential for trouble.

I also don't think that you'll find anything decent for $200. 
I wonder though how one would monitor such an animal for loss of control. Can you discover a potential problem before it becomes a serious problem?


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

anything with "wolf" in it is a badddddddd idea.

plus if you are expecting a baby, you dont need a new dog. i cant even count the times that a couple had a baby & poof, the dog was for sale or needed a home cause they "just didnt have time for it". once the baby is older, get a regular dog pup so they can grow up together, its the cutest. plus that would take the strain off your dog so the baby wont make her an even bigger nervous wreck.

i co-worker of my husband has his daughters wolf mix in his yard. anything, i mean ANYTHING that gets in there is dead. he said the look from it is chilling and just having it around makes EVERYONE nervous. its his daughters but he is about to put it down.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

kareninaustria
been around many well mannered [email protected]$$ trained curs & bulldogs that would have been in the exact same spot staring at that steak but instead of leaving the room you could have left the house and it would be there when you got back.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

You should be able to put a steak in the floor, tell your dog to leave it alone, and expect the steak to rot and the dog never even touch it. Most dogs are just not taught what is expected of them. Dogs will just about always try to please the owner. Wolf or wolf dogs could care less.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

anything welltrained, even tempered, or not nervouse, I seriously doubt is coydog unless it came from the handfull of breeders. Alot of people find a non weaned pup that looks the part and just assume. There is no mistaking the real thing. Very rare to find them in the wild but it happens. Usually they look more dog when real. The many people that find assumed coydog pups tell nice stories, then someones buys the real deal and gets a poor suprise. Dont get me wrong, Im all for it if you really know what to expect and can accomodate.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If you do get a breed of dog known for their insanity, and not being friendly with humans, make double dog sure it's a very young puppy, so your 9 year old doxie can whoop the bejeesus out of it every chance it can... so later on, it'll accept the smaller dog as boss. Bring in a half grown insane dog breed, and it'll make a snack out of the doxie.

I had a 10 yr old doxie that whooped three anatolian puppies every chance he got... he was around 24 lbs, so he would roll em regularly... once they got 80lbs, he still rolled em, and made em 'like it'. He's gone to his reward now... there are over a dozen tiny dogs here now, and most of them will try and attack the anatolians... and they just stand there and 'take it'. Reckon they figure that little dog that whooped em is still around. Any of the big dogs could swallow whole some of the smaller huahuas or doxies...

I spent several seasons in Alaska working with working huskies... some were great, some were insane psycho killers... I had to reinforce my dominance on a regular basis. I'd hate to try and pull one off a kid or another smaller dog.

Good luck...


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

onthespot said:


> I kept a wolf for several years. pure mackenzie valley wolf, not hybrid. He was in an 8x8x20 pen his whole life. His teeth were so sharp he could slice through a nylon horse halter in a single bite without even narrowing his eyes. He could crush bones, had claws that were big and sharp. He was well trained and had done some movie work, but I never trusted him. He never was allowed out to run, howled incessantly when dogs nearby were in season. He could jump a six foot fence without hardly touching it when he was younger. He was very expensive to feed. He served no purpose and led a sad, confined life for no reason. He was beautiful and never hurt anyone, but he never had a chance to either. His pen was a chain link prison and stank like ----. When he got on in years I put him down myself, with Ace Promazine.


Just to clarify, having this animal and keeping him was not my idea. A friend passed away and left him (and an olive baboon) to care for until they passed on, with stipulations that there be no change in their housing or diet. They were not allowed off the property or off leash. It stressed them both out to be out of their cages, which they had lived in for thirteen years already. The wolf lived till he was seventeen. The baboon choked on a carrot and died at fifteen.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Wait on getting a puppy with a new baby coming. You will be surprised how much time your baby will take up and there won't be time or energy left to be training a pup, much less a wolf pup. If and when you do get a puppy, please be sure you and DH do your research together on what breed would be good for you as a family and safe to have around a small child. Then make sure that dog is trained impecccably. There is nothing more important then your child's safety and that would rule out a wolf dog IMOHO. A sweet mutt from the shelter would probably be the best choice......


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

pancho said:


> You should be able to put a steak in the floor, tell your dog to leave it alone, and expect the steak to rot and the dog never even touch it. Most dogs are just not taught what is expected of them. Dogs will just about always try to please the owner. Wolf or wolf dogs could care less.


try that with a coonhound, it would begone before you even turned your back LOL!!! My otehr dogs in my life though, were very good at leaving be. Especially the golden retriever.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

NickieL said:


> try that with a coonhound, it would begone before you even turned your back LOL!!! My otehr dogs in my life though, were very good at leaving be. Especially the golden retriever.


At one time we raised black and tans. All were well trained and would only eat what was given to them to eat. We had a dog poisoned and always taught our dogs to eat only what we gave them to eat. Works with any breed. Our dogs were taught this at a very early age. Easier do teach a pup.
If we ever got rid of a grown dog we had to tell the new owner not to expect the dog to eat for at least a week. Always took at least that long before they would accept food from another person.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, my english coonhound was an outside dog when we adopted her. She'd never been inside before. She learned everything else I tought her--sit, stay, shake paw, beg, how to walk on a leash, etc. But that one she would not. LOL


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

I have this very gentle, very sweet, Malamute who loves to howl and play with my 8 year old son. Here he is doing one of his fav activites, watching the chickens in their coop


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

NickieL said:


> Well, my english coonhound was an outside dog when we adopted her. She'd never been inside before. She learned everything else I tought her--sit, stay, shake paw, beg, how to walk on a leash, etc. But that one she would not. LOL


Being an inside or outside dog does not have anything to do with it.
It is very hard to teach a grown dog though. First thing you have to overcome is to get the dog to trust you enough to know there will always be food for it and you will provide it. Their food needs to be complete, which few dog foods are.

My present dog has her own door and comes in and out when she wants to.
I can take her anywhere in the country and not need a leash or collar. I can stop her in mid stride no matter what she is doing. She will guard anything, from as little as a mouse to as large as a bull and I never have to worry about her or what she is guarding.

When she is hungry she will let me know. I ask her what she wants to eat and when I name the food she wants she lets me know. I never have to worry about her making a mess in the house or destroying anything. She has her own stuff, she picks out herself. If I am working and drop a tool she will return it to me. She knows the names of different animals and will find the one I name. 

It took a lot of work but the end result is something I am very proud of. She was a stray that came to my house.

The one thing I have not asked her to do is allow a cat around our place. She feels the same about them as I do. They are safe anywhere else except around here.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

lasergrl said:


> anything welltrained, even tempered, or not nervouse, I seriously doubt is coydog unless it came from the handfull of breeders. Alot of people find a non weaned pup that looks the part and just assume. There is no mistaking the real thing. Very rare to find them in the wild but it happens. Usually they look more dog when real. The many people that find assumed coydog pups tell nice stories, then someones buys the real deal and gets a poor suprise. Dont get me wrong, Im all for it if you really know what to expect and can accomodate.


on the note of people not being able to tell

http://www.seattlepi.com/national/1120ap_us_odd_not_a_coyote.html


----------



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

texican said:


> If you do get a breed of dog known for their insanity, and not being friendly with humans, make double dog sure it's a very young puppy, so your 9 year old doxie can whoop the bejeesus out of it every chance it can... so later on, it'll accept the smaller dog as boss. Bring in a half grown insane dog breed, and it'll make a snack out of the doxie.
> 
> I had a 10 yr old doxie that whooped three anatolian puppies every chance he got... he was around 24 lbs, so he would roll em regularly... once they got 80lbs, he still rolled em, and made em 'like it'. He's gone to his reward now... there are over a dozen tiny dogs here now, and most of them will try and attack the anatolians... and they just stand there and 'take it'. Reckon they figure that little dog that whooped em is still around. Any of the big dogs could swallow whole some of the smaller huahuas or doxies...
> 
> ...




Trust me, if we did get another dog, it is going to be just weened and ready to take home. Nothing older than 2 months!


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

I would add if your going to get a wolf dog, wait until your little dog has passed on...

Wolf dogs are a bad idea unless you are very experienced and can live with the dog 24-7 for it's life, and shape your life around the wolf dog and it's needs.

Even huskies or Malamutes are not easy dogs to keep, and do not bond like some other breeds.

Better to get a less wolfy looking dog like a German Shepherd, or get a working herding dog like an Australian cattle dog, Australian shepherd or something.

I would trust those breeds with kids, and all are great companions, and great protectors of kids as they grow up. I had an Australian shepherd as a kid, picked it out from a working ranch in Arizona when I was about 4 years old. That dog would have put it's life down for me or my siblings growing up, was intent on knowing where we were at all times, and nobody that knew us threw rocks at us or hit us as kids without her convincing them it was a very bad idea... 

Down side was mom and dad could use her to find us, even if we were 2-3 miles out in the woods if we didn't take her with us.


----------



## TwistedThorn21 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have to agree that I too am looking for someone selling wolf/husky puppies. 
My dog Ajax, who I lost recently due to he was hit by a car, is wolf/husky and he was an amazing dog. I live on a farm and he was amazing with all the animals we have here. He never did anything to harm any of the horses, cows, or pigs that we have. He never even tried to harm the cats. Ajax and I moved in with my boyfriend a little over a month ago and this was the first either of us had been on a farm. He was my bestfriend and I do not have any blood related relatives in the state I now live in al my family is 2 states away losing him has left a large void in my life that I wish to fill again. Ajax was very playful, never hurt anyone, he loved following my boyfriend ad his father when they were out in the pasture graining the horses or in the lot feeding the calves.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Are you sure he was truly a hybrid? Or if he was, very little. I had the same experience as everyone else that has already posted. We had a wolf hybrid that was mostly wolf. He wasn't like anything I'd every dealt with. They are not like a dog and can be really dangerous and unpredictable. Almost lost the other dogs we had at the time, lost other animals, and NOT good around small children. They never lose that hunting instinct. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

jen74145 said:


> He slipped out of his pen one day, killed two of their dogs he'd been friends with since puppyhood, and went for his owner. Um. Not. A. Pet.
> 
> Seriously, a husky is too much dog for most folks. A wolf hybrid is... gah.


I talked to a guy once who said his cousin owned a wolf x dog cross and killed him one day right before his wedding.

They were getting really popular in my area about 15 or so years ago, right about the time the Shar Peis were were a fad. Now you never see or hear anything about either Peis or hybrids - after everyone ran out and dumped their first one because of issues they had, they never got another one and they fell back into "rareness."

Most people cant even keep their Husky or Malamute contained or prevent them from killing stuff.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Google winter wolf syndrome if you really think you want or had a wolf hybrid in the past. This is what gets people killed by wolves and hybrids.
neutering will help tremendously. Many people dont neuter them though. Why I dont know.
http://www.wolfdogforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=84

A true wolf hybrid is not ever going to be good with smaller animals. Unless it is extremely low content (which most are anyways). Consider that the breeds they are crossed with are also considered high prey drive, they are the last thing you want as a farm dog.
They can climb a 6 foot fence, and can dig under one buried 2 feet.

Wolf hybrid litters are born black, and all pups in the litter will be born black. They change color as they grow.
Wolf hybrid pups are only born in early spring, as males are only fertile a couple months all year.
Mexican wolf, arctic wolf, and red wolf dont exist in the private sector, even as hybrids. If someone says they have one, they are ignorant or have been tricked themselves.
If anything about the litter you are looking at doesnt match these facts, you are being scammed and it is either no or low content.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

pancho said:


> At one time we raised black and tans.


 Love that breed. I owned and showed them for a short time years ago. Had a big boned, long eared male that was a stallion of a dog - out of an old bloodline - some man offered me 2k on the spot for him once at a gas station...


----------



## Gritty (Nov 26, 2012)

I have had both a wolf (very little percentage of dog) and a malamute sled dog. My husband many years ago had a husky. I would have said ten years ago that we are a large, northern breed family. Not anymore. Wolf girl is thirteen years old, we got her for free from a friend who couldn't handle her (and her escapin', chicken killin' ways). She's taken out around twenty chickens in her lifetime. But (!) one at a time. She hasn't gone into killing frenzy like the mal and the husky. It took years before I'd trust her around the kids. She had a wild look in her eye for years. After YEARS, she knows her position in our (family) pack and doesn't challenge it. Tied a chicken around her neck and that seems to have cured her taste for fresh chicken meat. Malamute has: eaten through drywall, ate through at least three windows, ate a seatbelt, destroyed a Christmas tree, killed ??? Chickens (16 in one escape), jumped off a house roof (!?!) numerous times to escape (finally came home to find her in the act---we thought she was unlocking the door and closing it behind her), was the sweetest thing to every family member. Finally was shot in her last chicken rampage. Broke my heart. 
In my opinion, northern breeds are excellent companions if you NEVER have to leave them. She was the kind of dog that would start stressing if you took to long in the bathroom. Most folks I know that have huskies or malamutes have either had them run away and never return or they were shot. Not a nice end for a family pet. There are some "happy" endings where the dog was injured and lost the drive to run. Or grew up hobo-ing around and was never left alone.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Please note the original thread is 2.5 years old... otherwise, answer away to the new poster!


----------

